# Premature births 30% higher in cities because of pollution



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2046167/Premature-births-30-higher-cities-pollution.html

This is the second study I've read about in the news regarding pollution, the other one showed a link between lower IVF success and polluted areas. The advice of one of the authors was keep the windows closed....

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Er, not sure how keeping windows closed helps? Do you never eve leave the house and install air filtration systems too? 

C~x


----------

